# Do you ever worry about what's in your digital history?



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 31, 2014)

Do you ever wonder what kind of impression people could (wrongfully) build of you if they looked through your search history? Website cookies? File history? Key logs? Furriness and all its shitty stigma aside, what crude stories could a stranger deduce from your online or digital doings? Do you protect yourself from that? Does it worry you? Do you care?

You don't have to commit a crime to get doxxed and ruined these days. Just sharing an opinion with the wrong kind of person online and you're screwed. it doesn't take a lot. Just playing a video game online and you could have real SWAT storm your home! Makes me want to rethink my fame fantasies. This day and age i think i'd just rather crawl into a hole with my talents and hide 'em for fear of being noticed.

Kinda worries me a little.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, I worry about this thing every day.
Not because someone would access my pc in person, but there are digital softwares that snoop your file structures and log data and whatnot and that shit is scary. 
It's not like I have much to hide, but the idea of someone invading my _personal_ computer is terrible. Almost as bad as someone invading my personal space.


----------



## SeirTheWolf (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah i worry constantly. Not only that, i constantly worry that someone I'm around will one day look over my shoulder, see that i have something furry related on my phone screen and not want to have anything to do with me anymore. And it's sad that we have to worry about this stuff all the time.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes. It's one of the reasons I try to clean out my computer's history, use so much false information, and run cleaning programs very regularly. I like my privacy and bristle at the thought of someone violating it. I know if someone wanted to know my history I'm sure there's still a relatively easy way, but I don't want just anyone being able to do so. I'm also sure I've wound up on at least one government watch list due to umm... research I've done for just in case scenarios and mental exercises I do for fun.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 1, 2015)

I had to get rid of my last computer because someone had a worm in it of some kind. It blew the charging circuit so I bought this new one. the old e-mail did not transfer over so I had to set up a new e-mail. to make a long story short what I discovered was that when I powered the old one off I started getting phone calls from someone claiming to be windows support, they wanted me to turn my computer back on because they could no longer talk to it! I told them what they could do with their private parts and wiped the old computer. Well it sorta worked.
Now if I turn on the old computer they will call within five minutes and tell me to accept their access request. I think they have the IP from it, so it stays off, permanently! 
Now I do a delete browsing history every hour, I run the full scan at the end of every day and I use three different virus programs constantly on this one. I also no longer save any of my books to this computer until after I have them copywrighted. Also I never leave the thing powered when I am not on it. I also turned off all sharing.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 1, 2015)

No.

I reckon if someone got into my digital history, they'd reckon I was after treatment for acne.


----------



## xXTheFurryOutcastXx (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't exactly look at much that's TOO horrible, but I will occasionally look at something horrifying. But no, the reason being that everyone has a few skeletons in the closet, and mine just happen to be relatively innocent.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 1, 2015)

So long as my online game accounts stay secured, I don't mind people people peeping into my online activities.
I know they'll see nothing but the deepest and darkest side internet; so scary and twisted they'll probably want gouge their eyes out and feed it to the dog in hopes to unsee the horrors.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 1, 2015)

I used to worry for the longest time, but now I've basically accepted it. I could jump through a bunch of hoops to avoid being found out, but it's seriously not worth the effort to me, and even at that, I couldn't even say for certain that all those hoops I did jump through actually worked. I clean my browser and scan my computer like, once a month, but that's about it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 1, 2015)

Gnarl said:


> I had to get rid of my last computer because someone had a worm in it of some kind. It blew the charging circuit so I bought this new one. the old e-mail did not transfer over so I had to set up a new e-mail. to make a long story short what I discovered was that when I powered the old one off I started getting phone calls from someone claiming to be windows support, they wanted me to turn my computer back on because they could no longer talk to it! I told them what they could do with their private parts and wiped the old computer. Well it sorta worked.
> Now if I turn on the old computer they will call within five minutes and tell me to accept their access request. I think they have the IP from it, so it stays off, permanently!
> Now I do a delete browsing history every hour, I run the full scan at the end of every day and I use three different virus programs constantly on this one. I also no longer save any of my books to this computer until after I have them copywrighted. Also I never leave the thing powered when I am not on it. I also turned off all sharing.



I don't even know where to begin with this post...

Firstly, there is no 'worm', 'virus' or any 'malware' to kill the charging circuits on a laptop.  They probably just died.  They involve capacitors and other electrochemical components and just straight up die.  In most laptops this requires the motherboard to be replaced.  This is not a result of any 'malicious' action by outside parties, it's just a hardware failure.

Secondly, there's TOTALLY malware that the user can accidently install that sham companies use to convince the computer needs their 'tech support', generally leaving a number for the user to contact and get suckered into paying for 'services'.  They do not 'have your IP', the machine is just still infected, they aren't calling it, it's calling OUT to THEM.  That's how they contact it.  You think you wiped the machine but you clearly have not.  Secure erase the drive, the whole damn thing.  Nothing can survive.  ...UNLESS the malware in the machine infected other media such as USB drives that were inserted in it and this malware is being reinstalled when you insert infected USB drive into the machine... Or other machines.

Thirdly, Your browsing history isn't a threat to you unless you have others who will use the computer who you don't want to see what you're browsing.  So you really only have to worry if you're engaged in activities you'd want to hide from other users or you're Googling 'How to make a bomb' followed by 'Map of all locations of Federal government offices'.

Fourthly, most fairly new malware and it's variants won't be detected by anti-0virus software.  It's kind an arms race but most antivirus software is one or two steps behind.

Fifthly, all your writing IS copyrighted the moment you write it.  Though there are additional protections from REGISTERED copyright.  Though I'm pretty sure online scammers are NOT looking to scower your computer for whatever gay furry sex stories you're writing so they can publish them themselves.  They have other much more practical and less stupid objectives.  Also, if they ARE in your PC, which they seem to be able to do on your infected machine, they can TOTALLY just gank your text off whatever removable media you're storing it off of.  ALSO, your text editor is almost CERTIANLY storing temporary versions on the hard drive.  Good thing your writing is of no real value to them though cause you'd have been totally ripped off by now.

So not only are you being overly paranoid, you're doing it so in such a way that you STILL have a compromised machine in your home, and even offline, it can STILL be infecting other machines by portable media.  YOU SHOULD DO SOMETHING ABOUT THAT.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 1, 2015)

No

Come get my smut history, boooyyysss


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 1, 2015)

AshleyAshes said:


> I don't even know where to begin with this post...
> 
> Firstly, there is no 'worm', 'virus' or any 'malware' to kill the charging circuits on a laptop.  They probably just died.  They involve capacitors and other electrochemical components and just straight up die.  In most laptops this requires the motherboard to be replaced.  This is not a result of any 'malicious' action by outside parties, it's just a hardware failure.
> 
> So not only are you being overly paranoid, you're doing it so in such a way that you STILL have a compromised machine in your home, and even offline, it can STILL be infecting other machines by portable media.  YOU SHOULD DO SOMETHING ABOUT THAT.


Except that you _can_ cause parts to fail with coding/viruses. 
Just like you can change the wattage to your GPU, you can fiddle with the current settings and whatnot for other parts. 
Overload your screen, dead. Put your HDD spin too fast and that's ruined too. Stuff like that is possible to do with a piece of code.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 1, 2015)

Hewge said:


> No
> 
> Come get my smut history, boooyyysss


Brb..

Coding computer virus.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 1, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Except that you _can_ cause parts to fail with coding/viruses.
> Just like you can change the wattage to your GPU, you can fiddle with the current settings and whatnot for other parts.
> Overload your screen, dead. Put your HDD spin too fast and that's ruined too. Stuff like that is possible to do with a piece of code.



What you cite are extreme examples and are exceptionally uncommon in application of malware.  Malware exists to generate MONEY, killing PCs do not make money.  More over the level of control you speak of is exceptionally granular.  For example, the software from a motherboard company can increase the voltage going to the CPU, the function to do this is unique to EACH motherboard, the method to do so without the first party motherboard software is considered a trade secret.  It would take a tremendous amount of exceptionally particular.  This is the kind of thing that would need to be funded and have specific targets.

And in addition to that, none of these methods involve the charging of a laptop.  A laptop can not be commanded to some how over-volt it's own hardware and even if it did, the most likely damage would be to the entire motherboard, not the part that directs the DC power to the battery.

It is an extreme exaggeration to say a PC can be damaged 'with a piece of code'.  Finally, even while it is theoretically possible, there's no documented cases of a virus that causes physical hardware damage.  None.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 1, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> ?
> You don't have to commit a crime to get doxxed and ruined these days. Just sharing an opinion with the wrong kind of person online and you're screwed. i


I've already been doxxed. Mostly it was just comprised of forum posts that can be used against me, my age, birthday, and a picture of me so its nothing TOO bad but it was still discomforting. It was very embarrassing.

My internet history of course still worries me and there are things I regret posting and things I wouldn't want people to know I searched for, but mostly nothing too bad. I don't think I should spend my time worrying over my internet history.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 1, 2015)

AshleyAshes said:


> I don't even know where to begin with this post...
> 
> Firstly, there is no 'worm', 'virus' or any 'malware' to kill the charging circuits on a laptop.  They probably just died.  They involve capacitors and other electrochemical components and just straight up die.  In most laptops this requires the motherboard to be replaced.  This is not a result of any 'malicious' action by outside parties, it's just a hardware failure.
> 
> ...



Nifty comment however, I was saying that I only found it because of the charging failure, not that it had caused it! Second, I do not write porn of any kind. My books can be found on Amazon and they are Sci-Fi and a few fantasy. That machine is sitting on a shelf in the basement with no battery and not plugged in. I intend to get rid of it as soon as I figure out how to make the hard drive as blank as a store bought disc. I don't just mean reformatting. And yes I know that the machine calls out to them, why else would they only try to contact me when I turned it on. that is why it no longer gets turned on, ever! As far as the flash drives, I only store text on them. I did have one that kept saying it had an issue and needed to run something or another so I took care of that one. HEHEHEHEHE it will never be an issue!!! Ever see what a flash drive looks like after a 44mag hollow point hits it? (clue) there aint nothing left to see! I figured it was infected.  As far as being ripped off by them stealing my books, there are some 15 bloggers who have been shut down for giving away thousands of copies of the books!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 1, 2015)

Gnarl said:


> there are some 15 bloggers who have been shut down for giving away thousands of copies of the books!



Are you seriously trying to draw a link between online piracy of self-published Amazon Kindle books and your belief that people may try to break into a PC and steal yet unpublished self-published Amazon Kindle books...?


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 1, 2015)

AshleyAshes said:


> Are you seriously trying to draw a link between online piracy of self-published Amazon Kindle books and your belief that people may try to break into a PC and steal yet unpublished self-published Amazon Kindle books...?



HAHAHA that's funny, I seriously doubt that anyone would go looking for books to steal. No, I was implying that the copywrite does not protect you it only gives you the right to go after their butts when you catch them! It could be taken as offensive the way you talk about self-publishing like it was not real publishing. It paid for this computer and a lot more! 
Shielah  of Earth still has a 4.5 star out of five after being out there for two years, so it can't be that bad for my first book.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 1, 2015)

Gnarl said:


> HAHAHA that's funny, I seriously doubt that anyone would go looking for books to steal. No, I was implying that the copywrite does not protect you it only gives you the right to go after their butts when you catch them!



Then I fail to see why you're concerned about what drives your 'uncopyrighted' books are.  Which, again, I'm assuming you mean 'Unregistered Copyright' as copyright is instantaneous upon creation with no legal process necessary...



Gnarl said:


> It could be taken as offensive the way you talk about self-publishing like it was not real publishing.



Let's consider your peers... http://www.amazon.com/Hank-Wilder/e/B00IUPM5KA/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1



Gnarl said:


> It paid for this computer and a lot more!



Uhh... Computers don't cost a lot.  Bragging 'It paid for this computer' isn't much of a brag at all...




Gnarl said:


> Shielah  of Earth still has a 4.5 star out of five after being out there for two years, so it can't be that bad for my first book.



The title you mentioned has a whopping eight reviews total... That's not exactly a deep review pool.  I can literally find four slice toasters on Amazon with more reviews...


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 1, 2015)

AshleyAshes said:


> Then I fail to see why you're concerned about what drives your 'uncopyrighted' books are.  Which, again, I'm assuming you mean 'Unregistered Copyright' as copyright is instantaneous upon creation with no legal process necessary...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I see the old attitude toward self publishing so no point in going on there. However there is a legal process involved in the copywrite. You should do some research on that one. 
If you ever have to defend your ownership in court, they do not accept the poor mans copywrite! And since the burden of proof falls on the one claiming to have written it.....
Why not register? It only costs $35.00 USD.

oh and here is the link to the US copywright office legal stuff;  http://copyright.gov/title17/


----------



## Taralack (Jan 1, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> I've already been doxxed. Mostly it was just comprised of forum posts that can be used against me, my age, birthday, and a picture of me so its nothing TOO bad but it was still discomforting. It was very embarrassing.
> 
> My internet history of course still worries me and there are things I regret posting and things I wouldn't want people to know I searched for, but mostly nothing too bad. I don't think I should spend my time worrying over my internet history.



Yep, I think we all remember who did that. The address he pulled was several years old, but I'm moving again anyway so it doesn't matter. I'll put my mobile number up, but not my address. As for everything else, I have nothing to hide.

I run around the internet with a few different usernames. Sometimes it's hard to remember which username/password combo I used for which site lol


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 1, 2015)

A bit, but no_t too_ much as long as I have Kit to hide behind.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 1, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Yep, I think we all remember who did that. The address he pulled was several years old, but I'm moving again anyway so it doesn't matter. I'll put my mobile number up, but not my address. As for everything else, I have nothing to hide.
> 
> I run around the internet with a few different usernames. Sometimes it's hard to remember which username/password combo I used for which site lol


Oh no. I was talking about someone who doxxed me long before that anti-furry dude showed up. Still sucks that the anti-furry dude did that to you though. I'm glad it won't be an issue for you for very long. That was really awful of him.


----------



## Fopfox (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes. Of course, I have nothing illegal, but if my friends were to see one suspicious paw-print icon or an unusually named website involving the consonant "f" and the vowel "u" in a manner that might stick out, it would definitely result in some awkward convos.


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 2, 2015)

Doesn't matter if anyone knows. I don't care.


----------



## Terror-Run (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah.. everything I look at online can either be explained by "for art" or "for science". (I'm not sure if the duck penis is one of those or both)
I've actually by bank account hacked twice - and lost my WoW account once too, but nothing of value lost either way so just changed my information to not something a thirdgrader can guess ^^;  (Or rather I did loose about $200 with the bank thing, but the bank gave it back to me within 2 days, also the WoW hacker was blocked and didn't get access to my or my guild bank ^^)


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 2, 2015)

My problem with others seeing my web history isn't that i can't justify or explain it, it's that people tend to judge first and ask questions later. i can easily defend my taste in art and/or sexuality but that doesn't mean squat if i've already been branded a pervert. Family and friends might accept your recent Google search for "duck penis" as honest research but if a stranger took note of adjacent queries for "furry pron" and "donald duck", you're a freak! :V


----------



## Taralack (Jan 2, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> My problem with others seeing my web history isn't that i can't justify or explain it, it's that people tend to judge first and ask questions later. i can easily defend my taste in art and/or sexuality but that doesn't mean squat if i've already been branded a pervert. Family and friends might accept your recent Google search for "duck penis" as honest research but if a stranger took note of adjacent queries for "furry pron" and "donald duck", you're a freak! :V



That's what incognito mode is for... that and deleting your browsing history. Be smart!


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah, I have so many things open that anything I do gets buried under a ton of things five seconds later, and if anyone decides to go into my password protected computer and go through my history, then it's their fault if they lose their sanity.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorta.
The scariest thing of mine, is a picture I put up of me that's just lips and tongue. It's when you use just the mirror function only on the mouth. 

Other than that is just "guy stuff"


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 2, 2015)

Taralack said:


> That's what incognito mode is for... that and deleting your browsing history. Be smart!


i have my web browsers set up where they don't remember anything. They clear ALL history when i close them down. -which is a serious pain in the ass when i have to keep logging in to certain sites. My passwords are long and difficult to type out quickly, especially on my phone.

A real downside to never being logged in is that Google thinks i'm a real douche on YouTube. Because i'm never logged in for normal viewing and i only ever log in to see age-restricted stuff, every time i log in to Gmail and forget to log out and head over to YouTube, my What To Watch page is just inundated with the stupidest, grossest, juvenile shit the site has to offer! Accidentally click on one sex ed video, mature cartoon or *SHUDDERS* black-head zit popping clip and BAM, YouTube assumes i always choose the sickest garbage!

"Because you watched 4 seconds of that medical autopsy, maybe you'd like to sit through 5 minutes of nurse Judy draining this oozing cyst. Here's a thumbnail to keep on your homepage every day as a reminder until you watch it!"


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 3, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i have my web browsers set up where they don't remember anything. They clear ALL history when i close them down. -which is a serious pain in the ass when i have to keep logging in to certain sites. My passwords are long and difficult to type out quickly, especially on my phone.
> 
> A real downside to never being logged in is that Google thinks i'm a real douche on YouTube. Because i'm never logged in for normal viewing and i only ever log in to see age-restricted stuff, every time i log in to Gmail and forget to log out and head over to YouTube, my What To Watch page is just inundated with the stupidest, grossest, juvenile shit the site has to offer! Accidentally click on one sex ed video, mature cartoon or *SHUDDERS* black-head zit popping clip and BAM, YouTube assumes i always choose the sickest garbage!
> 
> "Because you watched 4 seconds of that medical autopsy, maybe you'd like to sit through 5 minutes of nurse Judy draining this oozing cyst. Here's a thumbnail to keep on your homepage every day as a reminder until you watch it!"



Even with the privacy browser on, your special IP that is assigned to you by your internet provider. It will still leave 'bread crumbs' to every site you've been to. There is no such thing as privacy on the internet.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 3, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Even with the privacy browser on, your special IP that is assigned to you by your internet provider. It will still leave 'bread crumbs' to every site you've been to. There is no such thing as privacy on the internet.


Sure, i know that. My concern is for the other persons who use my computer. After my mom took note of auto-complete queries on the family PC years ago, i learned my lessons about cleaning up my footie prints. She learned a lot about me.
-confirmation i wasn't gay for one thing.
-what "furry" is for another...


----------



## DHC (Jan 3, 2015)

Nah. I'm more worried about people who dare to browse it.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't even clear my browsing history anymore.  I just don't care.

If anyone wants to see what I'm in to, then they can oogle at it all they want.  No fucks given.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 14, 2015)

People who know me know that I am strange and weird to begin with. I think they'd just wonder why I look up Furry stuff and World Politics at the same time


----------

